# What type of bit and size do I need?



## routernewbie72 (May 21, 2012)

Can someone please help me figure out what type of bit and size I need for the below hole? It is an armrest to a chair and I need to make more of them. Not sure if it's a keyhole, t-slot, or other bit. I took the armrest to Lowe's and Home Depot but they were no help. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like a tee-slot bit job to me

T-Slot Router Bits
#6334 3/4" 3/8" 1/4" 3/4" 1/4"
MLCS Key Hole Cutting and T-Slot Cutter Router Bits

==


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...that's a clever application for a tee slot. I like it.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Looks to be a 3/4" T-Slot bit.


----------

